

Open source will always win out - devsarecool
http://blog.mobclix.com/2010/03/04/android-vs-iphone-an-age-old-story/

======
morisy
"In all things legal, should we not get what we want? It’s only a matter of
time before the free market attitude of Google creates an open forum for
creativity and gives the people what they’re asking for. I expect profits will
follow."

While there will always be a proud happy class of tinkerer, I think more and
more users want something that simply works without headaches. I've felt from
the day the App Store happened that it was at least a moderate threat to our
ideas of open computing and information sharing, but talk to nearly anyone,
and what they _want_ isn't necessarily more choices, more Freedom, or more
control over their device. What they want is something that works and supports
them, not something that requires their support.

Predicting profits from ideological lines is a dangerous game.

